# Fifa world cup



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

It would be interesting to take a poll of B.C. Aquarists to see who we favour in the World Cup. 
I will cast the first vote for BRASIL. My sister and bro-in-law were missionaries in Brasil for many years, and my nephew, born in Brasil, became a rabid fan. They recruited me into the Brasil nation in the glory days of Pele, and I have been a Brasil fan ever since. GO BRASIL :bigsmile:


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Viva Italia!


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

england!!!!

realistically though germany or brazil


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

brazil all the way


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Portugal or Brazil 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

For any Spain fans……..your world cup is over  How did that happen….defending World Cup and Euro cup holders


----------



## jason (Jul 29, 2013)

Hop Holland Hop!!!!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Australia - not going to win, but that's my homeland. Scored a cracker against the Netherlands today.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

how about them chileans?


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

For all of you England fans…….not going to happen again


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't have a favourite team, but that Arjen Robben has amazing foot speed. Gotta go with the Netherlands just for that.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Don't have a favourite team, but that Arjen Robben has amazing foot speed. Gotta go with the Netherlands just for that.


I'm not a big fan of Netherlands, but I do respect their talent. Robben is a brilliant player. Then add Van Piersie, who is a lethal striker&#8230;..and they are a serious threat


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Viva Italia!


Whoops  My condolences to you Plumberboy&#8230;I have several Italian friends that will be gutted


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you for your heartfelt condolences! Suarez really took a bite out of us today!! I guess i'll be throwing my support behind the host country. Viva Brasil!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

OUCH  What a humiliating for my Brasil. Although my HEART has been, and will continue to be with Brasil, my HEAD has said that Germany was to team to beat. So now I am supporting Germany to win the cup. I just hope that Brasil can re group enough with Thiago Silva back to restore some pride and beat whoever they face in the 3rd/4th place game  It will be interesting to see how the Netherlands will perform today if Van Persie is unable to play. Headin' for the tele now to watch the game


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

And now.....for all Brasil fans.....our worst nightmare....Argentina in the finals  I am definitely now cheering loudly for the Germans :bigsmile: GERMANY 3 -ARGENTINA 1


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I always root for Argentina, but only because I like their jerseys.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

What about that late goal from Germany though.. what a good game


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

clintgv said:


> What about that late goal from Germany though.. what a good game


Absolute world class goal to win it for the Germans...onto the Euros in 2 yrs!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

adanac50 said:


> Absolute world class goal to win it for the Germans...onto the Euros in 2 yrs!


Totally agree...great goal to solidify the championship for the best team. CONGRATULATIONS GERMANY....VERY DESERVING WINNERS OF WORLD CUP 2014.........looking forward to Euro 2016. Let's hope it provides us with as much great soccer as we have been treated to over the past five weeks :bigsmile:
One quick note........I don't know about the rest of you "footie" fans, but I got really tired of the Messi/Maradonna comparisons. I watched Maradonna from the outset of his career up to the present. And while no one will deny that he was a very good player, he certainly had NONE of the class that Messi has displayed over his very impressive career. Maradonna's defining moment was his "Hand of God" goal that he scored against England..not really a positive legacy  Messi's legacy.......unbelievably skilled great player..fierce competitor on the field.....and a man with class on and off the field :bigsmile:
Congrats to Messi as the golden ball winner and Manuel Neuer as the golden glove winner.......both very deserving winners  Not too much to add about Messi except that, without him Argentina may not have even made it out of the group stage, and certainly wouldn't have made it to the championship game....Neuer.....he displayed the solid goalkeeping that explains why many have labelled him the "best goalkeeper in the world".


----------

